# Helbros Watches



## Glakit (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a watch collector who also dabbles in minor repairs. I'm particularly interested in less well known watch brands. I've collected information on some brands over the years, and I am starting to write down some of what I have learned. My post on Helbros is available here: https://forgottenwatchbrands.wordpress.com/2016/01/02/helbros-watches/

There is a general view that the Helbein family was Swiss-German. I have found that William Helbein, one of the founders and later the company president, was born in Russia, in an area that is now in the Ukraine. He was Jewish and the area was subject to first an anti-Jewish pogrom, and later an infamous Nazi massacre, so leaving for the US probably saved his life.

Helbros were pioneers of the use of radio and TV advertising, and I have spent some time collecting information on some of their involvement in this. Their print advertising was also interesting, with wide use of competition prizes. The variable nature of their watches is explained by the existence of several distinct lines, ranging from the very ordinary to the really very good - but all under the Helbros name, which explains the caution some collectors feel about the brand.

If anyone has relevant photos they would allow me to use in the post, please do contact me. I'd also be very interested in additional information or corrections. Thanks!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

ill open my favorite helbros to see if there are any markings on the movment.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> half ore, half ore, to abradore where its fourty fathoms deep; there lies good sir patric spence: with the scott lords at his feet.


 my favorite helbros has a japanese movment *(17 J ) and case byHAMAZAWA, [case marked HONG KONG. VINN


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)




----------

